
U.S. Congress wants to know why the FAA waited so long to ground Boeing 737 jets - rm2889
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ethiopia-airplane-trump/u-s-congress-wants-to-know-why-the-faa-waited-so-long-to-ground-boeing-737-jets-idUSKCN1QU2KW
======
mtgx
They waited until Boeing itself asked for the grounding of the plane. You'd
think the regulator in charge of flight safety would be a little more
concerned than the company that will lose a lot of money and will taint its
image by admitting that something indeed wrong with the plane.

~~~
stunt
And that simply defeats their purpose. Similar thing was happening with
banking regulators before 2007-2008 financial crisis.

